# Tomorrow means goodbye for Jasper. :'(



## Ninjaxmeow (Mar 8, 2012)

It seems like just yesterday I got my two boys, Mason and Jasper..Looking back at my posts makes me smile. Jasper has a mammory tumor and is being put down tomorrow, his side is the size of a gulf ball and the bottom is scabbed and bleeding. He can barely even touch the floor with his leg. I know he's going to be out of all of his pain I just can't imagine saying, "I use to have this rat" when he is still only a few feet away from me. I don't know who is going to miss him more, me or his brother. I'm basically drowning myself in tears right now, I'd just like some comfort.


----------



## Jenn (Oct 29, 2013)

Reading some of your posts I know Jasper had a great life and was well loved by a caring mommy! You said it yourself, this is the best thing for him. Though that doesn't mean losing him wont hurt, but just know that his life was leaps and bounds better than how it could have turned out all because of you! You will always have him in your memories and heart, and pictures are always a great idea to keep around to remember him by. 

Just know its okay to mourn him and cry, but also know that you can be happy as well. He's passing is going to be painless and he is no longer going to have to live with the tumor any longer.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

He will be pain free soon ... He knows you love him. You are doing the best thing you can for him... He will be In rattie heaven eating all the treats he likes ,and I'm sure you wil cherish his memory  it's the cycle of life... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

I am so, so sorry. I know how hard it is to lose them. Just know that he was a happy boy and knew he was loved!
Positive energy your way!


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Feel proud of yourself for giving him a good, happy life full of love and that you are making the difficult choice to help him, not hurt him. He loves you and you're a good owner. I'm sorry you've been faced with this awful decision that all us rat lovers dread.


----------



## Ninjaxmeow (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------

